# dietary tryptophan intake in patients with irritable bowel syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIDig Liver Dis. 2003 Aug;35 8:590-5. Links Review of the implications of dietary tryptophan intake in patients with irritable bowel syndrome and psychiatric disorders.Agazzi A, De Ponti F, De Giorgio R, Candura SM, Anselmi L, Cervio E, Di Nucci A, Tonini M.Department of Physiological and Pharmacological Sciences, University of Pavia, Pavia, Italy.In this review, we address the possible role of the essential amino acid L-tryptophan or its metabolic derivative 5-hydroxytryptophan in the modulation of serotonin 5-hydroxytryptamine synthesis and thereby in affecting the pathophysiology of central and peripheral nervous system disorders, including depression and irritable bowel syndrome. L-Tryptophan may represent a link between apparently disparate functional disorders and is of interest for general gastroenterologists, neurogastroenterologists, and neurologists. On the basis of estimates showing that approximately 20% of patients with functional bowel disorders seeking care in referral centres have psychiatric comorbidity, we attempt to provide a conceptual framework for defining the possible role of L-tryptophan in this population.PMID: 14567465


----------



## floridian (Sep 18, 2003)

Great research, too bad that the abstract is so abstract that it doesn't offer any conclusions!! At least we know there is comobidity and potential links.


----------

